# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Projekt C++

## Tupac4ever

Pershendetje,

Kam nje detyre ne C++ dhe nuk po di si ta zgjidhe.Kerkesa eshte e tille:

Krijo një skedë me të dhëna të dobishme. Të dhënat nga skedari do të sigurojë informata të dobishme për të krijuar një pemë kërkim. Informacion Përdorimi nga pema për të gjetur informacione të rëndësishme mbi individët nga një komunitet. Save pemë tuaj në fotografi, para se të hyjnë në përpunimin.


Ju lutem te  me ndihmoni nqs mundet ndokush.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Edmond.S

Hmm,ndoshta duke paksa e pakuptimt dhe qesharake,por a mund te me japesh kerkesen ne gjuhen angleze?

----------


## Tupac4ever

Create a file with useful information. The data from the file will provide useful information to create a search tree. Use information from the tree to find relevant information on individuals from a community. Save your file tree before entering the processing.

----------

